# Tapatalk pictures



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I updated tapatalk and it says you have disabled picture uploading from them. 
I'm confused please help.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello........hello.…this thing on?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't even know what tapatalk is.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's an app that makes it easier to view and post forums on your phone. I used to be able to upload photos but after I upgraded I can't now.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Never mind I figured it out!


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

I think if you smash your phone with a hammer it starts working then.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hit the three dots and go to photo sharing and choose "by attachment".


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Hit the three dots and go to photo sharing and choose "by attachment".


i was hoping you'd get an answer so I could try it too 

Too bad i dropped my phone now...ugh!


----------

